# A++ customer service in Rugby area



## TTPWA (May 9, 2021)

*TW Tyres, Rugby*
I've used TW Tyres for all my cars during more than 30 years. Yet again today I received another excellent service related to the replacement of two tyres. I asked for checks and advice on a mystery front brake scuffing noise issue - all found to be safe after investigation. 
Customer service has always been top quality and has remained so despite 30 years of changing staff. 
Although not Audi or TT specialists, they do offer all types of car servicing work. From personal experience, I would recommend TW Tyres for anything to do with tyres, exhausts and wheel/brake servicing. 
PS. I don't have shares in TW Tyres ! I'm just a very pleased customer.


----------

